# THE Alpha Man? (video)



## MRABoysHaveSmallPeanut (Mar 13, 2014)

Bear Man Of Finland Has An Unbreakable Bond With Brown Bears - YouTube

Today In Bear News: It's A Great Day For Bears


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

hey, can u stick to just the bare facts?


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

murphy5 said:


> hey, can u stick to just the bare facts?


or the bear / bare / (?) necessities?


----------



## Convection (Apr 20, 2013)

I've already seen the end of this movie:

Grizzly mauls, kills bear 'expert'

Alpha, beta ... bears care not about labels.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

yes he should be wearing some sort of protective gear at the bear minimum


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Convection said:


> I've already seen the end of this movie:
> 
> Grizzly mauls, kills bear 'expert'
> 
> Alpha, beta ... bears care not about labels.


Actually, Treadwell is the first one I thought of when I read the OP earlier. Dude spent years living with bears, harmless, loving, yadda yadda, before he and his girlfriend were killed and eaten by - wait for it - some of those exact _same_ bears. 

Apparently, the real significance of that whole apex predator thing just completely escapes some people.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

The bears look like big puppies. But they are not of course.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

ive known a few people like this. when we lived in alaska, my mother used to volunteer with an animal rescue. she worked mostly wolves and moose, but sometimes there was a polar bear cub that needed to be picked up.

she always said that the years of experience dont make you smarter, they make you comfortable. people make stupid mistakes when they get comfortable enough to forget what they are working with.

here is another crazy bear man:
North American Bear Center - How dangerous are black bears?


----------



## MRABoysHaveSmallPeanut (Mar 13, 2014)

As'laDain said:


> ive known a few people like this. when we lived in alaska, my mother used to volunteer with an animal rescue. she worked mostly wolves and moose, but sometimes there was a polar bear cub that needed to be picked up.
> 
> she always said that the years of experience dont make you smarter, they make you comfortable. people make stupid mistakes when they get comfortable enough to forget what they are working with.
> 
> ...


Excerpt from that link:


> Black bears have killed 61 people across North America since 1900. This no longer worries me. My chances of being killed by a domestic dog, bees, or lightning are vastly greater. My chances of being murdered are 60,000 times greater. One of the safest places a person can be is in the woods.


It's quite ironic as many people are really comfortable around dogs. I was bitten by a dog when I was a kid. I wouldn't try my chances with either though.

The bears in the OP are brown bears btw. A different species than black bears.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

MRABoysHaveSmallPeanut said:


> Excerpt from that link:
> It's quite ironic as many people are really comfortable around dogs. I was bitten by a dog when I was a kid. I wouldn't try my chances with either though.
> 
> *The bears in the OP are brown bears btw. A different species than black bears*.


yeah, i know. but, i figured a bear is a bear. still pretty crazy.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

#notallbears


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> #notallbears


omg:rofl::rofl:


----------

